# Jumbo Scramble Theme



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Okay pick a theme of words horror movie, halloween words, etc, and make a list of 6 scramble words or more. When the person guesses them then it's the next persons turn. Good luck! 

Title: Creatures/Monsters

1. _ R _ C _ L A
2. M _ _ M Y
3. G _ _ M / R _ _ _ E R
4. _ _ M B I E
5. _ _ G / F _ _ T
6. S _ _ / M _ N S _ E _


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow,looking back I somehow missed this game.

Here's my solution:
1. Dracula
2. Mummy
3. Grim Reaper
4. Zombie
5. Big Foot
6. Sea Monster

I have no idea if I'm right. Hopefully SomethingHauntful will come back someday and let us know.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Maybe she will. I would have bet the last nickel in my pocket that Tallee wasn't ever going to show up again, but lo and behold! _The Blood Theater's_ general manager made a very rare appearance a few days ago. Wonders never cease around here.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay well its been a year...somebody make up some scrambles. I cant think im just a guesser. LOL, okay its cuz im lazy i know.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL Too funny. I think since Zombie was right... he should make up the next list of word Scrambles....


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

This looked like fun! If Zombie will pardon me for stepping on his toes, maybe someone can take a crack at these while he comes up with something.

Title: _A night out with the girls...witches' sabbath_

1. _ U _ _ / M _ _ _
2. B _ _ _ M S _ I _ _ 
3. _ L A _ _ / _ _ T
4. _ _ A D
5. _ A _ L _ _ _ N
6. _ _ _ L L


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Full moon
Broomstick
Black cat
Cauldron
Spell


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh, yeah, Toad


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

You got them all, Merlin!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

NIce job, okay whos next? Oh one quick question, doesnt word scramble mean that we should scramble up letters and rearrange them into the words? just wondering...


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Here ya go.

Halloween things

1. _c_o_e_

2. c_s_u_e_

3. _r_c_ / o_ / t_e_t

4. h_u_t_d/_o_s_

5. _u_u_n

6. c_n_y/c_r_


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

1.???
2.costume
3.trick or treat
4.haunted house
5.???
6.candy corn

Ill have to come back to those other ones..._u_u_n what the hell???


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think it's supposed to be Column should be _o_u_n, but I'm not sure

Cemetery items:

_ _ M _ I _
T _M _ _T _N _
_ E N _ E
F _ L _ / _ O _ N
_W_
L _G _ _N _ _ G


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1)zombie
2)tombstone
3)fence
4)still working on it
5)owl
6)lightning


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Got it! full moon!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yup! Good job...Your turn!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Haunted House

b_s_ _e_t
_t_i_
_ _o_t
c_e_ _ _n_/d_o_
_o_we_ _
b_o_e_/_i_d_w


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

basement
attic
ghost
creaking door
cobwebs
broken window


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

turtle2778 said:


> NIce job, okay whos next? Oh one quick question, doesnt word scramble mean that we should scramble up letters and rearrange them into the words? just wondering...


I agree, but don't wanna mess up the rotation, lol!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You got it fiend. You're up next.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

yard haunt items:

_r_un_/b_e_ke_/_om_ _e
b_a_ _l_g_ts
a_im_t_ _n_cs
_ri_/_ea_ er
_om_ _es


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

ground breaker zombie
brakelights?
animatronics
grim reaper
zombies


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

scareme said:


> ground breaker zombie
> brakelights?
> animatronics
> grim reaper
> zombies


blacklights.....but brakelights for a yard haunt would be interesting!! -1 for you sir.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Duh, I couldn't figure out what kind of lights you would use in a haunt that began with B. I only have three blacklights, so you'd think I could figure that one out.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Halloween Sweets

1)_a_ n_/_or_
2)s_ _ r_ i _s
3)_o_ _o_n/_a_l_
4)m_ _y/_a_ _s
5)_a_d_/b_ _ s
6)c_ _am_ _/_ _p_e_s


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

1) candy corn ?
2) smarties
3) popcorn balls
4) mary janes
5) candy bars
6) caramel apples


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn, you're fast. Your turn.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

ok

creepy crawly

1) s_ _ d_ r
2) _n_ _e
3) _o_m
4) m_g_ _t
50 s_o_ _i_ n


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I have to go out of town, so I will not be on the forum for the rest of the week most likely. So if it seems like you got it right, don't wait for me.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1)spider
2)snake
3)worm
4)maggot
5)I'm still working on this one.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Is it the deadly slothien?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

(you meant "scorpion," right scareme?)
scareme got it right, she just had too many shots of jagermeister first.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

lol, thanks Bone, just needed to pull my head out.

candy bars
1)_i_/_ _t
2)_ _i_ke_s
3)_a_ _/_u_h
4)_l_o_d/_o_
5)_e_ _e_/_ea_u_b_ _te_/_u_
6)_bt_ _r_i_g_ _


----------

